# Bowfishing Boat Project



## swackinswampdonkeys (Apr 8, 2014)

I have recently been working on my tracker trying to get the platform and boat ready for this spring and summer. Just about finished just have the speakers, trolling motor and front depth finder to mount. 

Let me know what y'all think? Been a pile of hard work but Im happy with where its headed!!

Bed lined all the edges so it wouldn't scratch when taking on and off the platform. Hydro-turfed all the flooring. Made swinging hatch on the deck so you can access the trolling motor and still have extra deck space. Six 500w halos.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Apr 8, 2014)

Cut the rails off lol


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Apr 8, 2014)

UpSouth811 said:


> Cut the rails off lol


The rails are only two foot tall they don't go any higher than my knee caps. They do look taller in the pictures, I agree.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Apr 8, 2014)

They looked chest high in the pic


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Apr 8, 2014)

UpSouth811 said:


> They looked chest high in the pic


Yea thats what my buddy said when I sent him those pictures. From the boat rail to the bottom of the platform it is a foot in the back. Then two foot from the bottom of the platform to the top of the rails. I made it like that so you could lean on the rails for extra support. I never have liked falling out the boat. hah


----------



## UpSouth811 (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't do rail. I've have a graveyard of messed up bows. I hit it about every shot


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep no rails for me


----------



## InBuckHunter (Apr 8, 2014)

Take the outside rails off & put a tree stand safety harness mounting point in the middle. You won't fall off the boat with your safety harness on. Or you could put seats up there, no rails on a bass boats & most people don't fall off them.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Apr 8, 2014)

InBuckHunter said:


> Take the outside rails off & put a tree stand safety harness mounting point in the middle. You won't fall off the boat with your safety harness on. Or you could put seats up there, no rails on a bass boats & most people don't fall off them.


Well I got the idea for the platform off the new tracker sportsman series. Made the platform removable for duck season and got a front seat for bass fishing so I wont need the platform for that. I appreciate yall's advice but Im going to try the rails. To much work just to cut um off from the start.


----------



## spider (Apr 18, 2014)

I shoot with rails and once you get used to them you won't go without.


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Apr 20, 2014)

be careful on the platform. We have a very similar setup and style of boat you have here. Our platform is 11 inches off the top rail of the boat and we have already flipped the boat once and have found it to be a little on the unstable side. The boat now has custom built, welded on pontoons to make it stable. Now you can put 4 guys on one side with no problems. 
Setup looks good though, just be careful.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Apr 21, 2014)

Millyville Hunter said:


> be careful on the platform. We have a very similar setup and style of boat you have here. Our platform is 11 inches off the top rail of the boat and we have already flipped the boat once and have found it to be a little on the unstable side. The boat now has custom built, welded on pontoons to make it stable. Now you can put 4 guys on one side with no problems.
> Setup looks good though, just be careful.


Yea that was what I have been worried about, still haven't had a chance to put it on the water with the new platform. I figure the most we will be able to put up front is two guys. I have thought about the pontoons helping make the boat more stable but figured id go ahead and try what I have so far. I appreciate the good words of advice and the complement. Didn't think I was ever going to get one with everyone downing the rails. Thank You ha


----------



## S Adams (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks real good! I know you have some money in it with all that hydro turf! It's time to shoot some fish


----------



## KMckie786 (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks good! I think you will want to cut the railing slightly after you try it out though. IMO the ideal spot for a rail is about 3-4" below the knee. You will know when you shoot and the bottom limb of your bow smacks the railing and blows the strings of the cams. 

Either way, still a clean looking job youve done!


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Apr 23, 2014)

S Adams said:


> Looks real good! I know you have some money in it with all that hydro turf! It's time to shoot some fish


Thank you I need to get out on the water its hard to make myself go with turkey season still up and running. Soon very soon. I got more money in that stuff then I should have but it has turned out better than expected so what can you say. huh


----------

